# Where can I buy a photo album for digital photos?



## ReinaldoFoley01 (May 11, 2012)

Hello all,

I use a digital camera to take photos. I like to print the best ones out and keep them in an album. But the size ratio of digital photos is different to the old film camera. I can find the standard (old) 6x4 inch and 7x5 inch format, but my prints are either 5x3.75 inch or 6x4.5 inch. I could resize them, but want to keep the photos asI have taken them. Where can I buy an album to fit them?

Thanks and Regards,
Reinaldo


----------



## Buckster (May 11, 2012)

Try a craft store, so you can see the inside pages.  Though they might show descriptions online like "each page holds two 4x6 photos, most photo albums don't actually have pages with designated sizes for the photos.  They're just pages that you can put whatever size photos you want on them, and will comfortably fit up to whatever the claim is.

If all else fails, you can use the albums that are popular now for scrapbooking.  They can be had in all different sizes, colors, etc.  Again, check at local craft shops, or there are a bunch of places online to order them, like Amazon.


----------



## CCericola (May 11, 2012)

Why don't you just rezise the picture to fit in the album without cropping?


----------

